# Small game recipes



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

I eat lots of smallgame,mostly squirrel,rabbit,and ****,partially because it's my favorite game,and partially because if I don't take my dog huntin' pretty often,she gets upset with me.Anyhow,I put quite a bit of small game in the freezer,I don't have a whole lot of time to cook,and my list of easy small game recipes could stand to be a little longer.I call upon y'all,fellow eaters of small animals,to hip me to some new easy ways to prepare the little critters.Bring the gravy,bring the bbq sauce,and God forbid,don't forget the lard. :rock: 
I'll start.
This one is real easy.
BBQ for squirrel sandwiches(works great for rabbit and ****,too.

In crock pot,cook squirrel until meat can easily be removed from bone.
Pull meat from bone,rinse crock pot,and return meat.
Drown meat in your favorite bbq sauce,and turn crock pot setting to"low"
Go to work.
Eight to twelve hours later,youll have some of the finest squirrel ya' ever tasted.

I make big batches of this,and freeze it.It makes for real easy squirrel sandwiches for me to take to work in the lunchbox.I dig it on an onion bun,but that;s just me.

Anyone else have any easy small game recipes the wanna' share?It's cooling off outside,and that dog keeps looking at me,then looking at the shotgun,and back at me.She knows it's almost time...


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

it's some good eating.

i used to cook the squirrel the same way, picked off the bones, put in back in the broth and made gravy, poured over fresh home made biscuits.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2006)

Swamp man, you ever eat squirrel and noodles? I take the older squirrels and boil them till the meat will fall off the bones. Add salt, pepper, and a couple of beef boulon cubes while boiling. I then debone them and place the meat back in the stock, then add noodles and cook till tender. My kids just love it!

I take the young squirrels and put a dry rub on them. Season-all. I then place them in my smoker/pit and slow cook them for about 3 hours. Eat it right off the bones.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

r.h. in okla. said:


> Swamp man, you ever eat squirrel and noodles? I take the older squirrels and boil them till the meat will fall off the bones. Add salt, pepper, and a couple of beef boulon cubes while boiling. I then debone them and place the meat back in the stock, then add noodles and cook till tender. My kids just love it!
> 
> I take the young squirrels and put a dry rub on them. Season-all. I then place them in my smoker/pit and slow cook them for about 3 hours. Eat it right off the bones.


Nope,RH,never tried that one.Sounds delicious,though.

I agree,they are delicious cooked on the smoker.I use a water smoker with onions and garlic cloves in the water resevoir.
Fill body cavity with diced-up veggies(I like onions and whatever peppers are available),season to taste,wrap in foil,and cook 'til tender.A big ol' '**** cooked like this is a feast,but takes a while to cook 'til tender.

Tks for the recipe.Squirrel season aint that far off,and I'm making a list.


----------

